# Anyone use Soundmagic E10/E10s Headphones?



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Evening all,

Just looking for an opinion on sound quality on either the E10 or the E10s. After doing the research and looking at the reviews they seem to be the weapon of choice for my new iPod Nano 7th gen and the gym!

Just wondered if anyone could offer any personal experience? For those that are interested, these are the bad boys, highly rated bits of kit;

http://www.richersounds.com/product/all-headphones/soundmagic/e10s/soun-e10s

http://www.richersounds.com/product/all-headphones/soundmagic/e10/soun-e10-blk-sil#inline

James


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, yes I use these. My current pair I've had for the last couple of months. Really good sound and hard wearing also. I use then for the gym also , so they take a beating. You can't beat them for the amount of money you pay for them. Highly recommended


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Wooo hoooo was hoping someone would appear! You running the E10?

Do they stack up against the best in terms of sound quality/bass, I'm a bit of a 'Knife Party'/'Pendulum' fan in the gym!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Had them for 2 years as my gym headphones and they are great, my causin has SENNHEISER and they are clearer sound, but for the price of 500£ they should be, I think soundmagic are great budget earphones


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Would you say better than the Apple Earbuds? Might go for the E10, rather than the E10s


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Great value I far prefer to apples ear buds


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've got the Soundmagic E10....FANTASTIC.
Budget price, but NOT budget sound or build quality.....
You'd have to spend a hell of a lot more money to better the sound quality from these...
http://www.richersounds.com/product/all-headphones/soundmagic/e10/soun-e10-blk-sil#inline

Nice punchy clear sound......get them bought :thumb:.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Jimski said:


> Would you say better than the Apple Earbuds? Might go for the E10, rather than the E10s


Way better


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Agreed, great set of buds them mate. Buy 'em!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I use em too, got E10's about a year ago and they are brilliant for the price. 
I have spent much more on earphones and they have not performed any where near as good! 
One bit of advice though get some memory foam pads to go on them, the bundled ones are a bit pants:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> I use em too, got E10's about a year ago and they are brilliant for the price.
> I have spent much more on earphones and they have not performed any where near as good!
> One bit of advice though get some memory foam pads to go on them, the bundled ones are a bit pants:thumb:


Look on the Comply website because I can't remember the model number then order off Amazon or fleabags :thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I've had a pair for around 2 1/2 years, been faultless. Once you have the right size tips on, the sound is brilliant. I came from using the Sennheiser CX-300-II and they are better in every regard. Perhaps not totally as bassy with a flat eq balance, but you can remedy that with some eq tweaks as they can really punch if needed, but are also much clearer in the middle and treble frequencies - overall a better balance.

A great headphone, totally happy with mine. Nothing else at the price, or even for up to double the price or more, comes close that I've heard.


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the all the replies, really appreciate it!! Just torn between the E10 and the E10S with the inline mic and buttons for IOS and Android.

And will def look into the memory foam buds, sounds epic!

Thanks again!


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

**Update** - Nice shiny pair of SoundMagic E10 and Comply TX-400 on route to my ears! Thanks for all the info and comments!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice.... 
You won't regret it :thumb:


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Well they arrived! Superfast delivery from Richer Sounds, however......they are just not for me, not sure if its the iPod Nano 7th Gen, or the music I listen to, but I don't find the sound very good or loud at all. Couldn't really get the right fit with any of the supplied buds and found having something that far in my ear pretty weird! 

Don't shoot me, but I genuinely get more bass and mid tones from the brand new Apple earpods.

Will be sending them back unfortunately!! On the plus side, one of you might get a bargain as the comply buds are still on the way haha


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey it's each to their own view

I really dont like apples ear buds tho! 

Some people like to leave headphones running for a few hrs to loosen them up

Hope you find the sound you want soon 

R


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Not been impressed myself. First set were returned faulty under warranty and my second set have given up and they refused to honour the warranty because they were a replacement. 

Shame really as i quite liked them - just keep falling apart.

Looking for a new pair now - something well made


----------

